

Hacker News: Day 2 - aditya
http://web.archive.org/web/20070221033032/http://news.ycombinator.com/

======
davidw
By day 2, it was already obvious that it was going downhill and was going to
be just like reddit sooner or later.

~~~
asdlfj2sd33
You're... kidding, but I had to think about it.

------
rudd
I like the story about premium Gmail coming soon: $25 for 6 gigabytes of
storage. Instead, now I get 7+ gigabytes for free. I love living in the
future.

------
dtap
Wow, number 6 is ev saying that Twitter is taking up too much of his time and
he is selling Odeo.

------
aditya
Interestingly, somewhere between July 13th and August 30th, 2007 it got
renamed to "Hacker News" (I can't remember that happening, or why).

Also, I can't remember how I even signed up for HN in the first place, but it
must've been mentioned by pg somewhere in the early days (I'm 939 days old on
HN today, and the site was launched 940 days ago.)

~~~
abstractbill
I think it was posted to reddit - that's how I remember hearing about it
first.

I hate being a grouch about it, but I preferred the focus of Startup News to
be honest.

------
acangiano
So, how did it go with Octopart, sam?

~~~
sam
It's still going well! That was our first blog entry, you can catch up the
rest of them here <http://octopart.com/blog> .

Wow, we've come a long way from then. When that blog was posted, Octopart was
running off a desktop computer that I bought for $50 at a yard sale. And I was
sleeping on a couch in Andres room in his apartment in Berkeley.

~~~
gcheong
Did you finally get health insurance?

~~~
sam
Yup, we all did.

------
unalone
Interesting to see which names were there from the beginning. A few unexpected
ones I still see today.

------
abstractbill
It's weird how many of these links I remember as if I just saw them yesterday.
Generally I have a memory like a sieve, but something about this format makes
things stick in my mind.

------
jack7890
Not much has changed.

------
ashishk
Very cool!

The usernames are interesting. Some are still around, and many of them are
(now hard to get) first names like sam, matt, greg, justin.

~~~
SwellJoe
Yes, my name is impossible to get in its base form, even when I'm around from
the very beginning.

~~~
larrykubin
Wow, looks like you signed up the very first day. My account is 938 days old.

~~~
SwellJoe
pg made me do it.

------
jacquesm
I really liked the 50 items per page format. Could be even more. I suspect
there is a price to pay for that somewhere though.

------
coderdude
"On Having Balls, Part II: Staying Hungry"

------
embeddedradical
best part, this link: <http://design.caltech.edu/erik/Misc/design_quotes.html>

